# Where is this?



## Iron Bear

If you don’t know the rules 

1. You guess correct your turn to post a pic.
2. Has to be in Utah 
3. Don’t make it too hard (it’s no fun when everyone’s stumped)


----------



## longbow

It's a lake. Did I win?  Probably not.


----------



## Iron Bear

A little more specific. 😁


----------



## taxidermist

Gunnison Bend Res.


----------



## Iron Bear

taxidermist said:


> Gunnison Bend Res.


Nope


----------



## middlefork

Joes Valley?


----------



## Iron Bear

Nope


----------



## taxidermist

Yuba


----------



## Iron Bear

taxidermist said:


> Yuba


No sir


----------



## taxidermist

OK, I don't have any pics to post if I did get the location so,,,,,, I'm out.


You could help narrow down the location by giving a hint.... North, South, East, or West for example.


----------



## Iron Bear

It was Piute Res. Rookies! 😁

Here’s a tuff one.


----------



## taxidermist

Well, that was going to be my next guess.8) That has to be an older picture. Been a long time since that much water has been in there. 

In 1980 I pulled up a 8lb Rainbow just off the Dam ice fishing. Had to be about 2ft thick ice. In those days there wasn't a power auger, had to use the hand crank and it took a while.


----------



## Iron Bear

taxidermist said:


> That has to be an older picture. Been a long time since that much water has been in there.


That pic is from the dam last May.


----------



## ridgetop

I recognized that dike on piute res. The sculpture is out between dell and wendover.


----------



## Iron Bear

ridgetop said:


> I recognized that dike on piute res. The sculpture is out between dell and wendover.


I was wondering if that tree was on your way out to your hunting spots. &#128521;

Your up.


----------



## ridgetop

Iron Bear said:


> I was wondering if that tree was on your way out to your hunting spots. &#128521;
> 
> Your up.


Oh snap, you sneaky devil. I'll put up a picture tonight when I get to my computer.


----------



## Critter

I wonder how many know the name of that sculpture?


----------



## PBH

Critter said:


> I wonder how many know the name of that sculpture?


Metaphor: The Tree of Utah (or, The Tree of Life)


----------



## Iron Bear

Another cool art piece in the middle of nowhere. Anyone been here? I’ve been out here a few times.


----------



## middlefork

Spiral Jetty. Been there a few times.


----------



## ridgetop

Here you go.
This would be a fun one to take an RV on.


----------



## BigT

ridgetop said:


> Here you go.
> This would be a fun one to take an RV on.


That makes me sick just looking at it.. I would guess somewhere in or around Moab. No clue really!


----------



## BigT

I'll give this a go....

Almost like someone placed the rocks there specifically forming the arch.


----------



## Iron Bear

Ridge, 

Is that the Kelly Grade?


----------



## ridgetop

Iron Bear said:


> Ridge,
> 
> Is that the Kelly Grade?


It's right below a specific visitor center.


----------



## ridgetop

Here's another view further down the road. You can see the same dirt road as in the other picture. Just tell me the name of the area.


----------



## PBH

Moki Dugway? (no visitor center at the top that I remember...)


----------



## BigT

ridgetop said:


> Here's another view further down the road. You can see the same dirt road as in the other picture. Just tell me the name of the area.


Dead Horse Point?


----------



## Wasatch

Isn't that the Schafer Trail road just below the Canyon lands visitor center? I've driven that road, and believe me, the pucker factor was high!


----------



## ridgetop

Wasatch said:


> Isn't that the Schafer Trail road just below the Canyon lands visitor center? I've driven that road, and believe me, the pucker factor was high!


Correct. Second picture is at the Grand view point overlook.


----------



## BPturkeys

That road is somewhere between "where the he** am I" and "hon, did you pack me any spare underpants"


----------



## taxidermist

BPturkeys said:


> That road is somewhere between "where the he** am I" and "hon, did you pack me any spare underpants"


That's when you wear the Adult Diapers. Make sure your wearing them before you start the drive!


----------



## Iron Bear

Wasatch, You’re up

If you don’t want to post a pic just say. I’ve got tons of them. 👍


----------



## Iron Bear

Big T, I’m not sure but that looks like that pic was taken southwest of Kelton.


----------



## Wasatch

Alright, here goes...Anyone know where this is?


----------



## Catherder

Wasatch said:


> Alright, here goes...Anyone know where this is?
> 
> View attachment 140061


Jordan lake? Naturalist basin, Uintas.


----------



## Wasatch

Close, Catherder but no...


----------



## ridgetop

Wall lake?


----------



## taxidermist

Grand Daddy Lake


----------



## Iron Bear

Gladys lake up Rovk Creek?


----------



## backcountry

Ledge Lake?


----------



## Catherder

Wasatch said:


> Close, Catherder but no...


How close?


----------



## Wasatch

Mirror Lake Highway close....hint hint! Although it’s not Wall, Ledge, Granddaddy or Gladys Lake either.


----------



## ridgetop

Scout lake


----------



## backcountry

Kamas Lake? Been a while, starting to forget landmarks


----------



## Wasatch

We have a winner! Ridgetop got it! This is a picture of Scout Lake from Camp Steiner. Nice job Ridge. You’re up now...Again!


----------



## ridgetop

Here you go


----------



## muleydeermaniac

I've decided I need to go to some new places!


----------



## middlefork

muleydeermaniac said:


> I've decided I need to go to some new places!


Don't bother. Too crowded. :smile:

Mule Canyon?


----------



## ridgetop

middlefork said:


> Don't bother. Too crowded. :smile:
> 
> Mule Canyon?


Nope but it looks like we missed that one last summer. So many things to see with so little time.


----------



## backcountry

Hovenweep?


----------



## ridgetop

backcountry said:


> Hovenweep?


Yep. And watch out for the rattlesnakes. Your up backcountry.


----------



## backcountry

Might be an easier one but really enjoyed the trip.


----------



## Iron Bear

Factory Butte?

Wild horse Mesa?


----------



## PBH

not factory butte, but it could be somewhere close to Capitol Reef


----------



## Iron Bear

Temple Mountain


----------



## backcountry

None of the above but getting warm. To the people who have been there it would only be fair of me to accept what the photo is of or where it was taken.


----------



## Humpy

Buckhorn wash, just before the swinging bridge


----------



## backcountry

Bingo! You are up Humpy.


----------



## ridgetop

Humpy said:


> Buckhorn wash, just before the swinging bridge


Good job humpy, that's a fun place to camp.


----------



## Humpy

Doesn’t help that I grew up there and spent a lot of time out on the desert.


----------



## Humpy

Okay, this one should be easy


----------



## CPAjeff

^ Between Inspiration Point and Ben Lomond.


----------



## PBH

Humpy said:


> Buckhorn wash, just before the swinging bridge


So, which peak is the picture of? I spent too much time yesterday looking at Google Earth trying to figure out where this was. The plateau in the background was really throwing me off! I'm still trying to get my bearings with that picture!


----------



## Humpy

CPA you are correct.


----------



## ridgetop

PBH said:


> So, which peak is the picture of? I spent too much time yesterday looking at Google Earth trying to figure out where this was. The plateau in the background was really throwing me off! I'm still trying to get my bearings with that picture!


It looks like bottle neck peak. Just west of window blind and assembly hall peaks.


----------



## backcountry

I believe it's Assembly Hall in front of Window Blind. Here's the closest simulated view I can find (giving away my secret to mediocre mule deer hunting). We were driving south-ish along the Buckhorn Wash Rd towards the swinging bridge campsite.


----------



## Iron Bear

Here’s one


----------

